# when to start counting weeks



## ziggyross (Jul 22, 2012)

I know you determine ripeness by trics. But I was wondering at what point do you start counting number of days or weeks. Is it when you see the first hairs indicating a female. Or is it starting at the 12 hr of daylight in your timezone.

If I have a plant that is supposed to take 12 weeks to finish when do I start counting.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 22, 2012)

for me, day one of flowering is the first day they get 12 hours of _darkness_ . . . think this is what most plp are going by when indoors

outdoors is trickier, differnt strains trigger at different times so there's no way to put your finger on day one

jm2c :48:


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 22, 2012)

Dan, I have several weeks before 12 hours of darkness according to websites that track this. I am starting to see hairs already. I don't think you would call them flowers yet. If it is like last year I will have flowers as early as 14 hours daylight.  Thanks for responding


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Starts to count at the flip.
Thats what I do anyways

BWD


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 22, 2012)

BWD I'm groin out doors not under lights. Can't quite reach that switch on the sun.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> BWD I'm groin out doors not under lights. Can't quite reach that switch on the sun.


 
Yup yur right sorry pilgrem I misunderstood. guess I would just go with the sun then, be bout all I could do.

BWD


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't grow outdoors but I wld start counting when the pre flowers start turning into actual flowers. Plant might show pre flowers quite a bit earlier then it is actually getting enough dark period to begin the flowering period. jmo


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Within three or four days of initiation to a daily dark period of 10-11 hours, Marijuana changes its growth pattern from veg. to flowering. After that it is on a course that ends with dud ripening. Most modern plants take seven to nine weeks, although some Sativa's take longer. 

Week 1: The Plant slows down its growth.

Week 2: The first flowers appear at the nodes.

Week 3: Vegetative growth continues as the plant grows a total of between 25-50% larger than when flowering started.

Week 4: Vegetative growth has ended and the plants concentrate more of their energy into flowering. Oder becomes more noticeable as the plants start to produce capitate trichomes.

Week 5: Flower growth proliferates quickly. The flowers become thicker in areas where they have previously grown and they appear in new places along the top of the branch. The odor increases as more trichomes are noticeable and the odor intensifies a little.

Week 6: Flower growth continues in varieties that take longer to mature. It slows and then stops in seven week varieties as the plants begin to ripen. The calyx behind the stigmas begins to swell. The odors of the seven week varieties intensify. 

Week 7: The calyxes in the seven week varieties swell near bursting as the THC is produced in the glands. At the end of the week they will be ready. The trichomes stands more erect and the caps swell with newly produced resin. At the end of the week the flowers reach the peak zone.The odor is intense and the glands, are filled with resin, fluoresce. Growth stops in the eight week
varieties as the flowers start to mature.

Week8: The flowers are ripe by end of the week, and reach the peak zone in the last 72 hours. After that, they will start to deteriorate if they are not harvested.

Ziggyross, I hope this information is help for for you for I haven't grow a plant the flowers for that long.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

I usually start counting around the first week of     Aug.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

when your outside weeks dont matter, its the trichs, you cant count weeks with mother nature.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2012)

Mary-Jane--Most plants actually require longer than 8 weeks to flower.  People should harvest by the trichs, not by some predetermined time frame.  

When you are outside it is a whole different ballgame.  Like Ozzy said, you pretty much have to go by the trichs.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

almost nothing is 8 weeks imo.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Mary-Jane--Most plants actually require longer than 8 weeks to flower.  People should harvest by the trichs, not by some predetermined time frame.
> 
> When you are outside it is a whole different ballgame.  Like Ozzy said, you pretty much have to go by the trichs.



Well I was just trying to give him an idea of what he should be looking for that is all. As I stated that I have not grew any marijuana that took that long.


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably wld be hard to grow a Hvy Sativa outdoors where I live...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ziggy, if you're starting to see outdoor plants popping white pistils out at the branch tips, they're probably about 10-14 days into flowering . . . but like the others are saying, use this for your own info only, and don't time a harvest based on breeder or distributor info regarding maturation time.

Sounds like all is well . . . good luck with your grow !!


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow a bunch of great posts. I do plan on going by trichs but wanted to get an idea of when to start counting for reference sake. Mary Jane that was a very informative post.

Thank you all


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 23, 2012)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Week 1: The Plant slows down its growth.


 
Not sure where MARY JANE got her info from . . . it seems pretty accurate to me, but this is one thing I disagree with.  During week one, growth definitely doesn't slow down - it accelerates (the "stretch" begins) and continues into week three before it slows and the calyxes start to pile up.

I have some in week 1 and some in week 2 of flowering right now . . . they're growing more than 1" per day.  The week 2 plants also have begun to pop pistils at the growing tips.

Your outdoor plants are probably around day 10-14.  Many typical strains growing outdoors trigger to flower around July 10-20 and finish around September 20-30 . . . about 10 weeks.

jm2c :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2012)

I grow outdoors, I start counting weeks (of course it is approximate) when the grow tips start putting on more than a few pistils.  For me with a short grow season, I try to pick plants that are more Indica dominant.  And also ones that flower early and finish early.  When you grow outdoors, you are subject to the oncoming weather of the fall.  You may want to hold out for a higher amber trich count, but if the weather gives you bud rot or freezes, you gonna have to take what you get.

So, when you see those pistils start to gather at the growtips, start counting and praying that your weather will allow you to take your plants as far amber as you want.  Plants I have grown outdoors have shown at the beginning of August to mid August.  I have to harvest in October, and that includes covering them usually.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 23, 2012)

I do the same as you tcbud, cross my fingers and hope that the rain and frost doesn't mess everything up in the fall.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 24, 2012)

Zig,I too grow outdoors and I don't really start counting weeks until it really starts popping the hairs and the whole plant starts to change.I really just kinda count weeks as a guestimate as to when I really pay attention to the trichs.Just keep watchin'em they'll tell ya.


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow I love this site. Everyone is so helpful and supportive. Thanks everyone for your guidance.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 24, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Wow a bunch of great posts. I do plan on going by trichs but wanted to get an idea of when to start counting for reference sake. Mary Jane that was a very informative post.
> 
> Thank you all



As I learn I like to share for that is just in my nature. Happy Growing!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Not sure where MARY JANE got her info from . . . it seems pretty accurate to me, but this is one thing I disagree with.  During week one, growth definitely doesn't slow down - it accelerates (the "stretch" begins) and continues into week three before it slows and the calyxes start to pile up.
> 
> I have some in week 1 and some in week 2 of flowering right now . . . they're growing more than 1" per day.  The week 2 plants also have begun to pop pistils at the growing tips.
> 
> Your outdoor plants are probably around day 10-14.  Many typical strains growing outdoors trigger to flower around July 10-20 and finish around September 20-30 . . . about 10 weeks.




Well thank you for the input will make note of that.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

growing is a helpful learning experience . . . when everyone helps, everyone grows

jm2c :48:


----------



## oldsman (Jul 26, 2012)

Just thought I would post a pic as an example of when I kinda start counting down.This is my Swazi Skunk and from this point I'm looking at mid Sept/late Sept chop on this plant.


----------



## hemp319 (May 8, 2013)

I understand that sour diesel can take quite a while to flower.  I just began my eighth week and the pistols are still white although the colas are the size of my forearm.  The trichs are not ready yet, but Im not noticing much progression. Im no stranger to patience, but I wanna know if it is possible that they will not fully ripen or should i just let them flower for as long as it takes.


----------

